# mac 3200 chainsaw



## cev1x (Dec 14, 2008)

i have this saw , and it starts ok , but i need the choke on half way to run the saw at high speed. should i try to adjust the carb? kinda would like to put a rebuilt kit in it. is there much to doing this?also what is the proper way to adjust the carb? float setting, h&l ect.


----------

